# ATI Radeon 320M DRI Hardware accelerated 3D HOWTO

## Chase

Here's how I got hardware 3D working for my HP ze4240 with an ATI 320M.

There are a couple of pieces to getting this to work correctly which I'll explain to give you an idea of what all the other threads on these forums are suggesting. You need to understand how to configure and compile your kernel in order to get everything working.

Part 1) A kernel with /dev/agpgart support and support for the ATI AGP driver. You previously were required to either patch your kernel or use the latest mm development series but the standard gentoo 2.6.5 kernel has support for these now if you configure your kernel correctly.

Part2) Direct Rendering Manager or DRI support and the ATI Radeon listed underneath Direct Rendering Manager in your kernel configuration. You must add support for DRI to your kernel. You'll also need the radeon driver (radeon.ko) module. I had to replace the radeon driver to make things work correctly for me so I'm not sure if you need the radeon module under DRI selected or not. If you do select the radeon driver make sure that you only build it as a module.

Part3)X11 server with 2D support. Old versions of XFree could use the VESA driver but X.org has built in support for the 320M in 2D only. I'm using X.org so I unmerged xfree and installed X.org with this command 

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xorg-x11
```

 Then you just configure (xorgconfig) X.org to use the radeon driver.

Part4)The hardware 3D support. This is the most complicated step because it involves making sure you have a fully working radeon kernel dri/drm driver, a MesaGL install that will use the video card for OpenGL, and a X server(X.org) that has the right modules install in it to use the 3D hardware accelerated MesaGL. The other instructions I've seen on how to do this usually involve patching Xfree or X.org or they involve downloading the DRI cvs. The patches to Xfree and X.org are very unsupported and even if they apply correctly then don't always work or compile correctly. Downloading the DRI cvs is a little involved but it didn't work for me even though I didn't have any errors installing. I managed to get some versions of Xfree working by patching but not X.org which I wanted to use. The super easy way to get this working is to go to http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/ and download the latest radeon package. Once you download and uncompress the file there will be an install.sh app that you can run that will build all the needed modules and install them for you. After that you have to modify your xorg.conf to load the glx and dri modules and uncomment the DRI stuff at the bottom of the file. Reboot and you should be done.

Part5) Optional-FrameBuffer support. The frame buffer is used to allow resolutions like 1024x768 during the boot process. The 2.6.5 gentoo kernel has a working radeon fb driver that you can use if you configure your kernel. You can also use the VESA fb driver if you want. Just modify you grub.conf so that the kernel line includes vga=791 or whatever number is correct for your desired resolution and color depth.

Testing) Detecting if your hardware 3D support is working. Run 

```
glxinfo
```

 You should see a line that says something like 

```
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon
```

 You can also try running glxgears, on my system with a 1800+ Athlon XP mobile I was getting around 200 fps with software 3D and I get about 480 fps with hardware 3D. You can also test with TuxRacer which is an OpenGL game that you can just emerge. If TuxRacer is giving really bad frame rates(unplayable) then you aren't using hardware accelerated OpenGL.

Trouble Shooting) I've seen a couple of messages about people trying to run various games or apps the are fullscreen OpenGL programs and they encounter nothing but either a white or black screen. I had the same problem with TuxRacer. The problem for me was caused because TuxRacer defaults to running in full screen mode at 640x480 and my LCD screen only does 1024x768. Under Windows a full screen 640x480 app would display on the screen with a large black border around the app but apparently under Linux the ATI drivers can only handle displaying at the real resolution of the monitor. You have to find a way to make your full screen programs either run in windowed mode or use a resolution that is supported by your LCD. For TuxRacer there is a .tuxracer/options file underneath your home directory that you can edit. TuxRacer plays fine for me at 1024x768 in full screen mode now.

I hope this saves someone a week like I spend trying to get 3D working on my laptop. Maybe once the full screen issues get fixed then 3D support wil be added to X.org making any patching obsolete. One can hope anyway...

-Chase

----------

## madtomkidd

I'm trying to follow your instructions and hit a snag...

With the dri package, the shell script isn't installing.

I downloaded the common package, and it installed alright.

I made sure that I set my kernel has the dri radeon module compiled as a module...  but i'm getting errors.

Is there somewhere special I was supposed to extract the radeon dri snapshot?  What were the "special steps" you had to perform to get it all working?

I'm running an HP ze4145 with igp320m btw.

Thanks!

----------

## madtomkidd

figured it out... 

i didn't realize that i had to untar the directory into /usr/src/

I gave that a try, and things are working now.

----------

## Aynjell

So how many frames per second did you receive?

I have a ze4630 and it rocked in windows and if I can get it to work 100% in Gentoo than I will never look back.

Can I get all of this stuff out of the portage snapshot?

----------

## madtomkidd

i'm hitting about 350fps with glxgears.

I'm not sure what processor or whatever you have...mine is the amd 1800+ so, if you have a better processor, you might get better results.

i'm thinking about asking the wife to let me get a new processor... upgrade to a 2500+ or something like that  :Very Happy: 

----------

## telex4

I'm trying to get this to work after filing a bug on xorg for the IGP 340(M).

I've installed the common- and radeon- snapshots from fd.o, I've got the kernel module installed without a hitch and I've set-up my config file. There aren't any error messages from X when loading the glx and dri modules. Yes glxinfo gives me this:

```

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

```

How can I solve this, to make Mesa use the radeon?

----------

## Aynjell

I got mine going with real 3d ACCELL and it is flyng! (for a bad vid card.)

500fps on batteries. Qauke 3 a 1024 x 768 with all settings enabled. Of course in windows with my directx this would be poodoo but the opengl is working. I will ask the guy that set it up to post a howto..

----------

## telex4

I've also got it working at around 490fps now, though that's hardly stellar performance  :Wink:  still, better than nowt!

----------

## Aynjell

Well considering the card only gets directx 8 and no greater than opengl 1.4. It is damn good for an open Gl setup for an unsupported card.

----------

## Thnikkaman

I am having the same problem.  Have you found a solution?

```

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

```

Or can you post the Device section of your XFree86 file so we can see what options you used to get the performance that you did?

----------

## telex4

If you read through my xorg bug report, you'll see how I fixed it.

http://freedesktop.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=816

----------

## Thnikkaman

Hmm, after further review, it is not the same problem.  It appears I am running an older version of the Mesa GLX driver.   THat and I am using XFree instead of Xorg.  

Do you know how to find out wich files X is loading for Mesa?  If I could figure that out, I think I can solve my problem.

----------

## Aynjell

Hey telex4!

Your bug report was very well written (I mean c'mon it's a bug report it's not supposed to teach me how to do the entire install'). 

It taught me as well if not better than the how-to did, of course no offense to the author, he or she did inspire the hope in me that the hardware 3d accelleration was feasable if not easy to accomplish and covered the base requirements. between the  two of you the 3d accelleration how to is complete. I will most likely draw from this post when I write my attempt at a definitve 'How-To'. Would it be okay if i posted links to your bug report?

Anyway thanx!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crovax123

how do i run the instal file 

i am litle new to linux and cant get it to work

do i need to be logged in as root??

----------

## telex4

 *Aynjell wrote:*   

> I will most likely draw from this post when I write my attempt at a definitive 'How-To'. Would it be okay if i posted links to your bug report?

 

Yeah, go for it. Bug reports are often quite helpful, because reading through myself and the developer trying to work it out, you can see lots of things we tried. Add that to a comprehensive HOWTO that summarises it, and it should be a great help.

Bear in mind, of course, that with the next xorg release scheduled around late August, the HOWTO will soon become unecessary  :Smile: 

----------

## crovax123

wil the next version of xorg have support for radeon igp cards ?? because then i am gonna switch 

i am now using xfree but cant get direct rendering tpo work

----------

## Gentii

 *Chase wrote:*   

> Downloading the DRI cvs is a little involved but it didn't work for me even though I didn't have any errors installing. I managed to get some versions of Xfree working by patching but not X.org which I wanted to use. The super easy way to get this working is to go to http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/ and download the latest radeon package. 
> 
> -Chase

 

I knew the 2 first solution, I get dri working some month ago with a patched Xfree 4.3.99.14 or something. Then I saw I could get dri with Xorg and dri cvs. I tried and it worked too, and it was easier than the first way. Now I've still another way, and it's indeed super easy  :Smile:  Got dri working in a few minutes with the snapshot. It just rules   :Very Happy:   Thanks a lot.

Maybe tomorrow, we'll have nothing to do.

----------

## telex4

 *crovax123 wrote:*   

> wil the next version of xorg have support for radeon igp cards ?? because then i am gonna switch 
> 
> i am now using xfree but cant get direct rendering tpo work

 

I'd assume so, since the DRI snapshots are part of the xorg project, so unless they deem them too unstable it'd make sense to include them in the next release.

But then you have to switch anyway, because there will be a lot of the really cool composite work that was in xserver there, and stable  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crovax123

any idea when the next release wil be because i want to get 3d working in gentoo as soon as i can and i am thinking about reinstalling it completly then and use the 2.6 kernel of linux again 

at the moment i use the 2.4

----------

## Gentii

You don't have to reinstall the whole thing. Just switch to 2.6 and install xorg. I don't know where the matter is to switch from 2.4 to 2.6 , it's really easy, you just need a little time to find where the new options are.

----------

## crovax123

my hard disk is pretty full

and i am pretty new to linux

 :Embarassed:  so i am not that good in working with it yet to delete files from my hard disk and stuff  :Embarassed: 

----------

## telex4

 *crovax123 wrote:*   

> my hard disk is pretty full
> 
> and i am pretty new to linux
> 
>  so i am not that good in working with it yet to delete files from my hard disk and stuff 

 

For the kernel, it's simply a matter of using emerge to install a new kernel, and then compiling it just as you did your 2.4 kernel:

```

piglet root # emerge -av gentoo-dev-sources

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.7-r6  -build  34,429 kB

Total size of downloads: 34,429 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

Hit enter (it defaults to yes), wait for it to finish, then go to /usr/src and make a new symlink for /usr/src/linux to point to the new kernel:

```

$ cd /usr/src

$ rm linux

$ ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.7-gentoo-r6 /usr/src/linux
```

Then enter the /usr/src/linux directory, compile your new kernel, install the modules, copy it to /boot and set-up grub:

```

$ make menuconfig

$ make && make modules_install

$ mount /boot (if you've got a separate boot partition)

$ cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.7-gentoo-r6

$ nano /boot/grub/grub.conf (edit accordingly...)

```

And for xorg, I believe you can simply do an unmerge xfree86 and install the xorg-x11 package, then migrate your config.

There are tonnes of tips for all of this across this forum and the web.

----------

## crovax123

k thanks gonna try that today

----------

## damianfrancis

I had correct working dri before I borked my root dir and had to reinstall.  I just used the install.sh file from fd.org and something is going wrong.  Cause when I try to launch tuxracer I get this. 

```
tuxracer: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libGL.so: invalid ELF header
```

seems really odd since glxinfo seems to be fine.  It shows this

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_swap_control,

    GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20030328 AGP 4x x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE NO-TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution,

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_histogram,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_subtexture,

    GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x25 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 tc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2d 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 16 dc  0 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x30 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 16 dc  0 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

```

But what does seem really odd is that glxgears is getting pretty low framerates right around 200, on my igp320M with the same proccessor as the author of this thread. 

Anyone got any ideas what I need to change to get libGL.so to load correctly cause that seems to be the problem,  I tried issuing the old "opengl-update xorg-x11" but that did not do the trick.

----------

## damianfrancis

Ok all seems to be well now.  Last night before I went to bed I remerged xorg and opengl-update.  I made sure not to use distcc, which I had used originally, then I did what someone else had mentioned earlier, I unpacked the tar.bz2 in the /usr/src dir (though I do not really understand why that would make any difference) .  Then once xorg was finished emerging I ran the installer again.  That did the trick tuxracer seems to have no problem.  The really great thing is that on my last install even after I had dri, there was some problem with my screensavers, the opengl ones were wierd and blinky if they showed up at all.  Now they are working flawlessly.   I still seem to be getting around 200 fps in glxgears, which seems odd, but when I compare the real world performance of games and screen savers now, with before when not all games seemed to want to run and screensavers were all jacked up even though glxgears used to show almost 500fps, I will gladly take the 200fps with better visual performance in actual applications.  But for now I am very happy to say that the dri snapshot from the 18th of July completes my little lappies ability to compete with windows since every peice of hardware actually works seemingly correctly.   :Cool: 

----------

## damianfrancis

Ok all seems to be well now.  Last night before I went to bed I remerged xorg and opengl-update.  I made sure not to use distcc, which I had used originally, then I did what someone else had mentioned earlier, I unpacked the tar.bz2 in the /usr/src dir (though I do not really understand why that would make any difference) .  Then once xorg was finished emerging I ran the installer again.  That did the trick tuxracer seems to have no problem.  The really great thing is that on my last install even after I had dri, there was some problem with my screensavers, the opengl ones were wierd and blinky if they showed up at all.  Now they are working flawlessly.   I still seem to be getting around 200 fps in glxgears, which seems odd, but when I compare the real world performance of games and screen savers now, with before when not all games seemed to want to run and screensavers were all jacked up even though glxgears used to show almost 500fps, I will gladly take the 200fps with better visual performance in actual applications.  But for now I am very happy to say that the dri snapshot from the 18th of July completes my little lappies ability to compete with windows since every peice of hardware actually works seemingly correctly.   :Cool: 

----------

## Thnikkaman

So I load xorg, and glx is not being initialized for some reason or another, and I am either not looking in the right place, or something.  I have followed the instructions in the first post ver batum 3 or 4 times, and am now banging my head against the wall.  

I'm sure its something stupid that I am missing or overlooked, and any help would be greatly appreciated.

Edit:

So this is my xorg log that pertains to my problem:

```

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x4000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Dashed Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7417

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) RADEON(0): DPMS enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering disabled

(==) RandR enabled

Symbol __glXLastContext from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol _gl_context_modes_destroy from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol _gl_convert_to_x_visual_type from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXMalloc from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol _gl_convert_to_x_visual_type from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol _gl_context_modes_destroy from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol _gl_context_modes_destroy from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol _gl_convert_from_x_visual_type from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol _gl_copy_visual_to_context_mode from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXFree from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

 from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a is unresolved!

```

And here is my xorg.conf:

```

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    ModulePath  "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

        Option  "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "synaptics"

    Load        "GLcore"

    Load        "dri"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "record"

    Load        "vbe"

    Load        "int10"

 Load        "glint"

    Load        "drm"

    Load        "xaa"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option      "blank time"    "10"    # 10 minutes

    Option      "off time"      "60"

     Option   "xinerama"  "false"

     Option   "AllowMouseOpenFail"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "keyboard"

    Option      "Xleds" "1 2 3"

    Option      "XkbModel"      "pc104"

    Option      "XkbLayout"     "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "TopEdge"               "1350"

        Option          "BottomEdge"            "4700"

        Option          "LeftEdge"              "1280"

        Option          "RightEdge"        Option          "VertScrollDelta"       "100"

        Option          "MinSpeed"              ".08"

        Option          "MaxSpeed"              "0.18"

        Option          "AccelFactor"           "0.0010"

        Option          "LockedDrags"           "off"

        Option          "UpDownScrolling"       "on"

        Option          "RTCornerButton"        "0"

        Option          "RBCornerButton"        "0"

        Option          "LTCornerButton"        "0"

        Option          "LBCornerButton"        "0"

        Option          "TapButton1"            "1"

EndSection      

    

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier          "LCD Panel"

    HorizSync           30-60

    VertRefresh         55-75

    Option              "DPMS"

EndSection      

    

    

Section "Device"

        Option  "AGPFastWrite"          "true"

        Option  "EnablePageFlip"        "true"

        Identifier      "ATI Radeon"

        Driver          "radeon"

        BoardName       "Mobility U1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon"

    Monitor     "LCD Panel"

    DefaultDepth 24

    SubSe Modes   "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort 0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Main Layout"

    Screen              "Screen 1"      

    InputDevice         "Touchpad" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice         "Keyboard1"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode    0666

EndSection

ction "Display"

        Depth   24

```

----------

## crovax123

how do i use the install file from the pakage???

----------

## telex4

Thnikkaman: have you got DRI compiled into your kernel, and the kernel's own radeon module not compiled in? Have you used modprobe to load the radeon module? Also, change your modules section to this:

```

Section "Module" 

    Load  "extmod"

    Load  "dri"

    Load  "dbe"

    Load  "record"

    Load  "xtrap"

    Load  "glx"

    Load  "speedo"

    Load  "type1"

    Load  "freetype"

    Load  "synaptics" 

    Load  "vbe" 

EndSection 

```

And see if that helps...

crovax123: download the two snapshot packages common-DATE-linux.i386.tar.bz2 and radeon-DATE-linux.i386.tar.bz2. Then do this:

```

$ mv common-* radeon-* /usr/src

$ cd /usr/src

$ tar jxvf common-*

$ cd dripkg

$ ./install.sh

  (follow instructions)

$ cd ..

$ tar jxvf radeon-*

$ cd dripkg

$ ./install.sh

  (follow instructions)

```

----------

## Thnikkaman

Aha!!!  That was it.

I had the drivers compiled as modules.  The config was just what I had messed up.

Thank you very much for your help.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crovax123

completed the setup and finaly got direct rendering to work great 

thanks to al who helped

----------

## gmalleus

Having some trouble with the radeon install script.  When it compiles it spits out the error: 

```
ERROR:Kernel modules did not compile

The DRI drivers cannot be installed without the latest kernel modules.  Installation will be aborted.  See dri.log file for more info
```

dri.log file:

```
/bin/sh: line 1: [: too many arguments

Makefile:284: *** CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG needs to be enabled in the kernel.  Stop.

```

The common files installed correctly.  I have DRM enabled in the kernel and the radeon.ko installed as module.   Using the 20040727 versions of the common and radeon files, also tried the 20040726 builds.

Any Suggestions?

----------

## telex4

 *gmalleus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dri.log file:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well have you checked for that option in the kernel? Just open up /usr/src/linux/.config in a text editor, find that option and change it to:

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

----------

## gmalleus

CONFIG_X86_ CMPXCHG=y is already set correctly  in the .config file...

[EDIT] Bug Now Submitted to their Bugzilla. [/EDIT]

----------

## telex4

 *gmalleus wrote:*   

> CONFIG_X86_ CMPXCHG=y is already set correctly  in the .config file...

 

Well if you've got it compiled into the kernel you're currently using, I'd suggest you file a bugreport in their bugzilla. They're pretty responsive.

----------

## ncb000gt

does anyone know of a second place to get the radeon package as the site was compromised...?

thanks for the info, btw, the tutorial is great and i look forward to getting it working once i get the rest of the system installed

- nc

----------

## ncb000gt

nm i found them @ 

http://www.freedesktop.org/dri/snapshots/

the location is not the same as the original tutorial...

check for them at that location

- nc

----------

## Nemonux

That how-to is quit good, but I still have a problem:

here is my config in short:

kernel (gentoo-devsourec-2.6.5) modules:

agpgart

ali_agp

ati_agp

radeon (patched as described)

They all load clenaly but when I start x I only get a black screen and a locked up system.

(The ali_agp moduels did not make any changes. I just tried it becaus I saw it in an other config.)

With Driver "radeon" the xorg logfile is quiet unreadable. When I change that to Driver "ati" The logfiel contains a lot information about the radeon module and seems to load thingquit well but then it tells me that /dev/dri/card0 is missing.

So, did I forget to load any moduels or do I have to make some changes in my devfs config to get that device present in my /dev/ tree?

If you need more information, just ask.I would be happy if someone could help me.

----------

